# Amplificador Passport Fender 500 Watt PA



## Juano861 (Jun 12, 2008)

Saludos... poseo este amplificador ya mencionado en cierto momento comenzo a votar voltaje por la salida a las cornetas (bocinas) el cual las quemo, ya repare las cornetas y estoy revisando de donde proviene la falla... tome medidas del voltaje que desprendia y fue de 50 voltios aproximadamente revise los transistores y 1 de los 8 que posee estaba malo lo remplace y dos resistencias de 270 Ohm y de votar 50 voltios bajo a 30 voltios... y no se ya que puede ser... que ayuda me podrian proporcionar sobre donde puede estar la falla...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 12, 2008)

Por lo que se puede apreciar segun la imagen, es un amplificador con mucho transistores de salida trabajando juntos, y como en la mayoria de estos sistemas de alta potencia, se regula la impedancia y la potencia, con grandes resistores de 5watts. lo que se t quemo o tuvist que cambiar fue 1 transistor y un resistor. la cuestion del voltaje directo a la salida, se debe a la falla en algun transistor, sobre todo si este se pone en corto, y esto puede ocurrir por alguna de las siguientes razones.
el voltaje total de alimentacion excede el voltaje de corte del transistor.
la corriente colector-base (depende como este polarizado), exceda la del transistor.
la impedancia de los parlantes o resistencia de carga fue muy menor a la indicada. ej: si necesita 8 ohms, y le metiste 4 o tal vez menos, de seguro algo se quema y casi siempre es un transistor de salida.
o si el aparato es de gran potencia, y el cable que usas para la salida es demasiado delgado, se sobrecalienta, produce un corto, se quema el transistor y luego pasa voltaje continuo a la bocina y tambien la quema.

deberias subir mas información asi t brindamos ayuda mas puntual.


----------



## Juano861 (Jun 23, 2008)

buenas amigo gracias por tu ayuda... remplace varios transistores dañado (imagen 1) y tambien rebise los transistores reguladores nuevamente y encontre otro dañado lo reemplace (imagen 2) y ahora me vota 3 voltios por la salida, me recalienta un transistor de salida y quema una resistencia (imagen 3)...me comentaron que podia ser un diodo que este en corto pero los he revisado y no encontrado niguno malo...


----------



## Tuxkid (Dic 30, 2008)

Hola Talves pueda servir mi aporte revisa los diodos de la Fuente pueda que alguno de ellos este dañado y provoque el quemado de los transistores, lo otro es que puedes seguir le entrada de senal del resistor que se quema pueda que tambien aparesca otro dispositivo dañado.


----------

